
Growing Black Holes Within Accretion Disks - okket
https://aasnova.org/2018/08/01/growing-black-holes-within-accretion-disks/
======
mcguire
Wait. I thought you could not perceive black holes as growing because, by
relativistic effects, you could not perceive from the outside anything
penetrating the event horizon?

~~~
abdullahkhalids
We don't exactly see them directly growing, but the strong gravitational
effects a blackhole exerts on the stars/blackholes around it gives us a pretty
good idea of the size of the blackhole, among other things. We can also infer
the size of a blackhole through gravitational waves produced due to it/around
it, which is the subject of this work.

